# To ISBN or not to ISBN, that is the question



## Ralph Rotten (Apr 26, 2018)

I've read a lot of suggestions about how when self publishing you should buy your own ISBN number rather than using the freebie supplied by CreateSpace. The logic is that if you own the ISBN then you can take it to another print publisher.

I've never bothered to get my own. Seemed an extra expense with an imaginary benefit.
What say ye, merry writers?


----------



## Jack of all trades (Apr 26, 2018)

Ralph Rotten said:


> I've read a lot of suggestions about how when self publishing you should buy your own ISBN number rather than using the freebie supplied by CreateSpace. The logic is that if you own the ISBN then you can take it to another print publisher.
> 
> I've never bothered to get my own. Seemed an extra expense with an imaginary benefit.
> What say ye, merry writers?



The decision to buy your own ISBN is as personal as the decision to self publish. There's no right or wrong answer, only what's right for you.

Why bring it up if you're comfortable with your decision?


----------



## Pete_C (Apr 26, 2018)

I've been backwards and forwards over this. ISBNs are stupidly expensive in the UK and to my way of thinking if you self-publish via CS or some other service and want to move, you'll need a new ISBN if the format isn't identical anyway.

The only benefit I can see with bulk buying ISBNs is if you intend to run your own imprint, which is something I am considering.


----------



## Bayview (Apr 27, 2018)

They're free in Canada so I use them.

If they weren't free? I don't know. I think I _p__robably_ still would... it just seems more business-like, more professional. A better mind-set for me, even if nobody else notices. But I can't say for sure.


----------



## moderan (Apr 27, 2018)

I run my own imprint and edit another line. Bowker is my friend.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Apr 27, 2018)

I just have not really seen much of a benefit to buying my own ISBNs when I can get 'em from createspace for free.  Since Nook-Print turned out to be nothing but a vanity press, there is not really anyone else to go to (with the market power of Amazon.)
I was curious if any of you had actually run into the need to have your own ISBNs.

Moderan: Tell us more about Bowker


----------



## moderan (Apr 28, 2018)

Ralph Rotten said:


> I just have not really seen much of a benefit to buying my own ISBNs when I can get 'em from createspace for free.  Since Nook-Print turned out to be nothing but a vanity press, there is not really anyone else to go to (with the market power of Amazon.)
> I was curious if any of you had actually run into the need to have your own ISBNs.
> 
> Moderan: Tell us more about Bowker



Well, they're much more expensive than they used to be. Used to be 100.00 for eight ISBNs, now they want 125.00 each. I get them by the dozen as it's cheaper to buy in bulk (575.00). Each format needs their own ISBN, and if you use CS or Lulu's, you're limited to that avenue as well. Granted, they include that in their pricing, but I also offer works through other outlets like my own website, the publisher(s) websites, and brick and mortar stores. Bought ISBNs are also better if you sub to Publisher's Weekly, Kirkus, and the like, which are highly political and definitely slanted against self (and indie) publishing. Amazon-only stuff is not to their taste.
Don't do it if you don't have a certain amount of 'guaranteed' sales.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (May 5, 2018)

Interesting.  Do you sell more print books or e-books?


----------



## moderan (May 5, 2018)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Interesting.  Do you sell more print books or e-books?


Chapbook ebooks by about a fifty-to-one ratio. Test Patterns and the Teasers are about 20-1.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (May 6, 2018)

Yep.
Print is dead.
But it's okay because profits are better with an Ebook than a print book.


----------



## moderan (May 11, 2018)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Yep.
> Print is dead.
> But it's okay because profits are better with an Ebook than a print book.


Yah. Especially the ones I sell direct, person-to-person, from the copies I keep on my tablet and phone. Them are 100% profit, which is the best deal of all.


----------

